# What film is showing in this 'Boys of Summer' music video?



## nuffsaid (May 26, 2013)

Anyone know what film this video is from? It wasn't the video for the song when released.


----------



## Reno (May 26, 2013)

It's a fan edit of a 70's coming of age film called Summer of '42.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_of_'42


----------



## nuffsaid (May 26, 2013)

Reno said:


> It's a fan edit of a 70's coming of age film called Summer of '42.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_of_'42



Nice one, cheers.


----------

